
Mapping the dense neural networks in the cerebral cortex - rajnathani
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-10-deep-brain-dense-neural-networks.html
======
rajnathani
Link to the research paper:
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2019/10/23/scie...](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2019/10/23/science.aay3134)

A point made which stood out for me:

> The reported methods may have substantial implications for the transfer of
> insights about biological intelligence to artificial intelligence. "The goal
> of mapping neuronal networks in the cerebral cortex is a major scientific
> adventure, also because we hope to be able to extract information about how
> the brain is such an efficient computer, unlike today's AI," says
> Helmstaedter.

